# What will I need to run...



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ear plugs.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

Is 2,000 a lot? I have a 4 Channel 500 watt. Then will be getting a 1500 for the two subs. Im just trying to figure what I need to purchase so I can have a easy install with no DIMMING issues.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

What is the equipment that you plan on using first off like brands and what not?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

ItsBenAWhile said:


> Is 2,000 a lot? I have a 4 Channel 500 watt. Then will be getting a 1500 for the two subs. Im just trying to figure what I need to purchase so I can have a easy install with no DIMMING issues.


A battery will help out a lot. I'm putting one in my car for my build.
I'm upgrading my main battery to a bigger Interstate Battery
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> A battery will help out a lot. I'm putting one in my car for my build.
> I'm upgrading my main battery to a bigger Interstate Battery
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Are you saying to just upgrade the main battery or throw one in the trunk too?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well if you upgrade the main battery in the front with a yellow top, interstate battery, xs power, or a kinetic battery and do your big 3, see where you are at first then if you are still dimming get a smaller one in the trunk. Because there are only two high output alternator companys that only can do the Cruze and they are powerbastards and excessive amperage. What equipment are you running? If you don't mind.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

This would be the 4 Channel. 

Boston Acoustics GT-475 4-channel car amplifier — 75 watts RMS x 4 at Crutchfield.com

Sub Amp.

Kicker ZXS1500.1 (12ZXS1500.1) Class D Mono Amplifier Car Amp

I can get that amp for only 450. I just called and asked whats the lowest they could go. I was shocked. 


SUBS

Kicker DS12L72 (11DS12L72) Dual 12" Box with 2 Solo-Baric L7 Subs

I can pick these up for 600 BRAND NEW SHIPPED.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you dead set on the kicker subs? Not bashing them or your choice but you can always find better subs for a better price. And with that setup you'll need a bigger battery defiantly. And a small battery in the rear and if you do have dimming then maybe a high output alternator. The two companys are the ones that can make them for our car, we have a stock 140 and once can make a 200 and the other can make a 220. I don't remember. But try looking at other brands you can find better prices and get just about the same amount of power also. Don't make the same mistake I did when I was dead set on what I wanted and then I looked around and for what I paid for I could of got something louder and better for around the same price lol.


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

I just thought for 600 that was pretty cheap. Guess not. Do you recommend anything I can just order and slap in my truck? Can I keep the stock and just get a 2nd battery in the back?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well 600 is kinda cheap lol. And for running that power you'll need a battery upfront big three and a smaller one in the rear. And look up brands like skar sundown dc soundqubed fi try some jl image dynamics. Kicker is a good brand and all not saying you are making a wrong choice but do a little more research first before you jump in look around and what not. Try carstereogiant.com ssastore.com ficaraudio.com just do a little more looking around. I had two kicker comp 15s and my one one fi ssd 15 is way louder and I spent like 300 less. Lol


----------



## ItsBenAWhile (Mar 15, 2013)

The Big 3 is just one cable right? So I should buy that? and look for s smaller battery in the trunk and I should be fine?


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> The Big 3 is just one cable right?


 - No - check out (search) the install instructions - 2 cables for improved grounding and 1 for + side from alternator to battery.


----------

